# Poochie Bells - anybody tried 'em?



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi

I saw these online and, as Ryley's started banging the cat flap to let us know he wants to go out I thought I might try them.

Sometimes the internal door's closed and he can't get to the cat flap to make a noise and he doesn't bark or whine to be let out, so.................. urgh 

Says you can train them to 'ring the bell' for a wee from 10 weeks old upwards. I'll keep you posted and let you know!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have been using the bell since lady was about 6 months...it is great! and so handy....you can bring it to other peoples homes too so that she can still let you know when she needs to leave.


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi Amanda - that's what I'm hoping for! I'm off on hols and not taking Ryley so the bells will certainly help where he'll be staying (not kennels).

Have done a quick search on the website and can now see bells have been mentioned before!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

We have bells for Max too! If we are in a closed room where there are no bells he comes ove and nudges me with his nose, then looks at me expectantly


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We bought a bell from our vet, not a poochie bell though. It's a bell that's supposed to go in a bird's cage but at a fraction of the price. 

Having second thoughts about using it though as our puppy will be at my Mum's during the day and I don't think it's likely she'll remember!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
We have! And they're great, I think they're worth the money. Kipper learnt very quickly that ringing the bells meant the door got opened. The only trouble is she's in and out all the time- so we've just put a dog flap in! (just for when we're in but busy with something else!!) 

Pip X


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I've made my own version and am trying to train Maggie to use it as she isn't a very vocal dog. Goes wks at a time without a peep. However they have been up for three wks and she hasn't rung once, so not sure if it's gonna work. :-( would be great if it did. Emma x


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Turi said:


> We bought a bell from our vet, not a poochie bell though. It's a bell that's supposed to go in a bird's cage but at a fraction of the price.


Hi Turi,

I thought about getting 'any old bell' but the poochie bells are supposed to be extra tough/reasonably dog proof whereas a budgie bell may get swallowed or dismantled easily? 

Mine was only £11 incl.posting so pretty reasonable really x


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Emma said:


> I've made my own version and am trying to train Maggie to use it as she isn't a very vocal dog. Goes wks at a time without a peep. However they have been up for three wks and she hasn't rung once, so not sure if it's gonna work. :-( would be great if it did. Emma x


They're worth a try aren't they? Good luck!


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

PipE said:


> Hi,
> We have! And they're great, I think they're worth the money. Kipper learnt very quickly that ringing the bells meant the door got opened. The only trouble is she's in and out all the time- so we've just put a dog flap in! (just for when we're in but busy with something else!!)
> 
> Pip X


I'd love the dog flap really but I paid a small fortune about 18 months ago to have a cat flap put in a large double glazed pane (no wood doors or small panes available).
Naturally the cat flap's already too small for Ryley to use - think he's going to be a big poo!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

You can get wind chime cheeper that will do the same job


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have Poochie Bells ... recently ordered but I haven't started using them yet .. tut tut tut JoJo :S


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I have Poochie Bells ... recently ordered but I haven't started using them yet .. tut tut tut JoJo :S


JoJo

I was just wondering about these bells and on searching the forum I found this. Have you started using them and, if so, how are you finding them? It seems like such a good idea to me, but I worry that Gisgo will ring the bells any time he feels like a wander in the garden for leaf chasing, squirrel watching etc. Not sure if he will be able to just use it when he needs to go for proper business! The door we use for going out is glass and he loves to sit there watching things in the garden, or just basking in the sun today....so its not always easy to tell when it changes from "how lovely the garden looks and the squirrels are playing" to "I need a wee......now!!!".....I have a hope that he might ring the bell on such an occaision. 

thanks

Susan


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I use the bells all of the time.
at first to get them used to the bell, you take them out every time they ring the bell, even if it is for squirll chasing, but go out with him, see if he goes for wee if not bring him back in.
you will learn his scheduel, Lady has a scheduel down to a 10 minute window I know when she will need to go out and which buisness she will need to do.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

*Poochie bells*

I just got my poochie bells in the mail yesterday! Sami is almost 16 weeks old so I thought I would give them a try. He will only have accidents when we miss a turn taking him out. Have been trying to figure out a way for him to alert us he needs to go and hope this will work. He loves noisy toys, his favorite is an empty plastic water bottle . . very noisy, so I dont know if this will be a detriment or advantage as they say pups should not be allowed to play with this as a toy. We get our backyard fence up Saturday, so may start the bells then as we can allow him to be off lease then . . please let me know how your puppies are doing with this and any tips I may need!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got the poochie bells although we are nowhere near getting Dexter to use them. They were quite long so I did a bit of DIY and now have 2 separate bells - one for front room & one in kitchen 

Now the trick is to get him to use them rather than poop on the floor !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Whenever you go outside....take his paw or nose, and ring them for him, then imidiately go outside....he will get the hang of it FAST!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Dont give up on Dexter, Lady Amanda just gave a Great Tip! Touch his nose or paw, then immediatly go out! I noticed they look a little long for our door, will try to shorten the length also, great tip, thanks!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

No problem!!
I put a hook beside my door with the bells on it. Just so if I was leaving without the dog, I didn't have to hear the bells jingle....just an idea


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What do you do if they wee or poo in the house and do not ring the bells? If Sami has an accident I pick him up and crate him while cleaning up, then take him outside.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if I caught her in the act, I would imidiately take her outside. If i didn't...i just cleaned it up. Crated her when she had a facination with the paper towel as it made it difficult to clean. She caught on really fast once we got the bells tho


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you . . think I will give it a go this weekend . . he is very smart . . we will see. I cannot have paper towels visable to Sami either as he almost frenzies over them at all costs!! Then takes great delight is zooming around the house knowing I will not chase after him! On about his third pass he becomes to bold as he passes me and I usually catch him! I wish I could capture some pictures of him at full speed . . I love how his ears look flying in the wind! I have laughed more in the past 3 weeks than I could have imagined . . and I'm also very exhaused!! (In a wonderful way)


----------



## jogary (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi. 

Where can I buy a poochie bell? It looks like they are mainly sold in the States. 

Our puppy, Lily is now 22 weeks and is very good with her toileting. We have an old cat flap and she taps on it to come in or out but we don't always hear her.

Thanks.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I logged into the poochie bell website and they list an international #860-408-9003 and an Email address of [email protected] . . . . hope that helps you. The product quality is quite nice and the tone of the bells pleasant to the ears.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

jogary said:


> Hi.
> 
> Where can I buy a poochie bell? It looks like they are mainly sold in the States.
> 
> ...


I found a UK supplier website "dougals den" - but I have not used it yet so cannot actually recommend.


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

susanb said:


> I found a UK supplier website "dougals den" - but I have not used it yet so cannot actually recommend.


I've used them and they are fantastic. I would recommend them highly.

Freddy uses his poochie bell to be let outside. He used to stand silently by the back door waiting and we didn't always know he was there (bless him!).

He picked it up in a week. Everytime he stood by the door we rang the bell and said "need to go out?" or used his paw to move the bell. We have it hung on a knob beside the door and he now nudges it with his nose to go out.

If he's really desperate to go, we know all about it - he keeps ringing the bell until someone comes!!!


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Sorry forgot to say, Dougals Den have poochie bell ribbons available in all different colours (so you can co-ordinate your home!!) I have a red ribbon to match my red accessories lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! I have brown and blue to match mine!!!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

We got ours from Dougals Den and they were great ( both the bells and Dougals Den!!!)
Kipper definitely rings the bells with more vigour when she's desperate!
We were worried she'd forget how to use them once we'd put the dog flap in but we needn't have worried- she still uses them on rainy days when we shut the flap (otherwise the kitchen would be covered in muddy paw prints!)

Pip X


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

l used a old bell that my parrot used to have in his cage,on some wire just hung it on the handle, he picked it up quite well,buddy keeps ringing it till we let him out,as he wont bark to ask to go out its definatly worth a go.


----------

